# Simulating geese



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm sure everyone here has spent a great deal of time scouting geese, watching there flight patterns, feeding habits, ect. I have noticed a lot that when geese are feeding in a comfortable field they like to leap frog each other and work to one direction. I know a lot of people that use vortex spinning decoys and they seem to work great. My real question is that does any one know how to simulate the leap froging effect. If someone could do this above there spread it would be phenomenal.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

That is what the flyers, landers, and kites are all about. Simulating geese in the air.


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

not just that i'm talking about movement across the deeks, like what the geese do when the leap frog eachother


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Jordan64_24 said:


> not just that i'm talking about movement across the deeks, like what the geese do when the leap frog eachother


If you come up with a product that simulates that....I will buy it. 

If I could count the hours we spent trying to come up with something like that....and with my handy skills.....duct tape just isn't cutting it :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

A PORtex simulates this very well. They will be on the market soon.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> A PORtex simulates this very well. They will be on the market soon.


I've heard that they have some major problems with the primary motion mechanism. It could be on hold until they get the "brain box" straightened out..


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

that is just hype! The PORtex will be the real deal. It has proven itself to be the magic ticket when it comes to snows and ducks.


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

PC,

If this invention is like any of your other "Bright ideas" (DSD's  ), you may as well rename it now to BOREtex, as you and everyone around you will be bored watching birds at 300+ yards. oke:

But that being said I'd still share a spread with you anytime my friend :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

if you did not leave early that weekend you could have seen th PORtex in action!


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

no PIX???

Or is it still "a secret"?


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

I have experienced the PORtex first hand. It is something to be in awe of. The only way to describe it is to say it is like a giant shop vac and the snows can't get away from even if they wanted to.


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

Please reply back when you are sober, and not talking about Sarah being like a giant shop vac...

I don't think my friend Leo would appreciate it.
:******:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Set up like 4 Real Wings thats all you need!! 8)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You guys are funny! I do like the shop vac haha.


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

what is this PROtex system or is it just something you guys are making up and joking about


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

PORtex is no joke. Not sure if I will get $$$ in my eyes and put it on the market. Right now it is such and ace in the hole that I will probably not release it to the public. I will say the shop vac comment is pretty accurate. It seems once they spot it they are cupped and committed.


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

If you market it, make sure you patten it. You don't want people making "similar products" and taking away your gravy train!

I may come out with a version and call it the PORT-TEX... Just a thought.

:beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well I guess there is no need to give you the one I made for you. Oh welll


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

ahhhhhh, errrrrrrr, ummmmmmmm, well, in that case forget the PORT-TEX idea.

I just love presents!


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

sweet it sounds like you got in made, will see what i can come up with over the summer. :lol:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Well mark me down for 2, and probably 2 for my dad to go along with all the rell wings and the Karaoke machine. :rollin:


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

cgreeny said:


> Well mark me down for 2, and probably 2 for my dad to go along with all the rell wings and the Karaoke machine. :rollin:


LMAO :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I was recently out scouting and thought I saw a large feeding flock of juvies, but it actually was Leo's spread with a POR-TEX active in the center of the whole thing. It looks amazing from a distance. And I've heard it works up close too. Many birds have been "sucked" in.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

The birds aren't the only thing getting sucked in.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm liking the signature line Dale.



> The birds aren't the only thing getting sucked in


Leo does not do that "act" any more.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

What are you guys doing on the computer? I thought Thurs was you two's date night? Who is receiving today?


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

I went to pick him up at 7:30 tonight, but he was already sleeping.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Like you didn't take advantage of that?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> Like you didn't take advantage of that?


Nope but I did!


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

I wasn't sleeping, I was waiting! Dustin is catching this week. All this talk about stroking cormies neck has him all worked up.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

I have settled down now. My blood has returned to normal flow. Maybe I should reword that. Nah, Leo needs something to talk about.


----------

